# Accordion music



## milanrehak (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Accordion is a very underrated instrument outside of Russia, Vladislav Zolotaryov wrote some very entertaining music for this instrument! (*Youtube*)
The *Harmonium* is a child of the same idea, but a bit more difficult to play if it's in your lap, the Flemish Master organist *Joris Verdin* has recorded the Complete *Cesar Franck* works on Harmonium, very fun to listen to as well!

/ptr


----------

